# albino patternless leo



## boywonder (Mar 10, 2008)

i've been reading on alot of forums that most albino patternless geckos are rainwater strain i bought mine as a standard non albino patty but she is clearly albino and untill i read all these recent posts i thought she was tremper. does anyone dissagree?

here's a pic of lemon, my albino patternless








can anyone confirm that she looks to be tremper strain?


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

Can you get body pics? If you read that most albino strains are rainwater on american forums then that's true, but in the UK this is definitely not the case.


----------



## boywonder (Mar 10, 2008)

this is a body pic








she's 5ish months old 38g and i've had her 2 months, 
she came from the living rainforest in rhyl and i think the young girl who works there bred her. 
she's never had even a trace of the pattern that hatchling murphys have even when i got her at 3 months 26g 
not sure how old they are when they lose the spotty hatchling pattern
i bought her as a patternless but could she be a low grade blazing blizzard


----------



## herp boy (May 4, 2007)

id say its a tremper albino patternless, dont think it could be a low grade bb it definitely looks like a patternless


----------



## boywonder (Mar 10, 2008)

anybody else got an oppinion?


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

With that yellow head she's definitely a patternless. The eyes say she's also albino.


----------



## boywonder (Mar 10, 2008)

but dare you hazard a guess as to which strain?









i still think tremper but as i've never seen any rainwaters i'm not certain


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

To be honest you would pay a lot more for rain patternless than you would trempers,
Id personally say tremper as the veins in the eyes are red
Rains are more grey in the eye


----------



## boywonder (Mar 10, 2008)

thats the news i was hoping for. i want her to be tremper


----------



## boywonder (Mar 10, 2008)

anyone else think she's not tremper?


----------



## suez (Jul 8, 2007)

i think tremper this is mine


----------



## boywonder (Mar 10, 2008)

she's lovely suez,


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

I have Rainwater patternless leopard geckos. The main way you can tell the difference is:

Rainwaters have an intense yellow/orange body colour...much more than in your picture.
Rainwater patties have orange/yellow heads...trempers have pink heads.

Your gecko is definitely a tremper. In regards to most patternless albino strains being Rainwater, this really isn't true!! It is only this season that we're getting Rainwater Patternless albinos in our shops...before this year 95% of those I'd seen up and down the country are Tremper. 

One more thing, the eye method really doesn't work that often when trying to tell albinos apart!!

If you would like a picture for comparison feel free to PM me


----------



## boywonder (Mar 10, 2008)

so the moral of the story is if you want a particular strain of albino, ask the breeder or shop what strain it is as its very hard to tell them apart visually because they are all so variable


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

boywonder said:


> so the moral of the story is if you want a particular strain of albino, ask the breeder or shop what strain it is as its very hard to tell them apart visually because they are all so variable


No, just remember that Rainwater Albinos aren't very common in the UK in comparison to the US. You could ask the shop what they were sold it as, but this might not always be right. They're not variable if you know what to look for, so the best thing is to study pictures.


----------



## boywonder (Mar 10, 2008)

i'd like to see a rainwater eye shot and could you tell us all what you look for to distinguish between tremper and rainwater, bells have very pink eyes and dark markings where black should be. i always thought rainwaters were pastel coloured but i'd love to see some of yours rainwater


----------

